# Perfect companion for my SONY WALKMAN NWZ B172F Budget < 1.3K ??



## ghemanth90 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi guys just bought  SONY WALKMAN NWZ B172F based on great reviews on it's sound quality but supplied earphones were nothing less than horrible.
So tried with smartphone earphones (Sony mh650 & couple of Samsung earphones) but both seemed to be incompatible with my mp3 player as audio output was terrible. 
Now planning to get a new earphone at around 1000 -1300 bucks.
Requirement - Bass centric earphones
- first thought of buying jays a jays one but sadly that product has been discontinued at flipkart
- found Indiatimes shopping selling Creative EP 660 @ 1138rs.. is it a good deal?
- Is there anyone using Sony Walkman? if yes, please tell me the earphone model & your experience with it..
- I'm interested in Soundmagic E10 but it was priced at 2K that's beyond my limits.. Can I able to get this for around 1.5K anywhere?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 5, 2012)

Bass centric with great clarity - VSonic GR99 it is


----------



## ghemanth90 (Aug 5, 2012)

High-Fidelity said:


> Bass centric with great clarity - VSonic GR99 it is



but where could I find these?


----------



## iittopper (Aug 6, 2012)

+1 for vsonic gr99 . Get it from hifinage.com


----------

